# Cats and Motorhomes



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Saw this in Portugal this winter...The cat flap panel is removed for travel and the sliding window closed. Very inventive!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Like it. :roll: :roll: New meaning to a Catwalk.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Interesting - if the cat snuggles down inside the wheel arch & van drives off, it's name could be changed from puss to Dunlop  

(It actually happened to me, I was just driving away from a fire we attended & felt the bump . . !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Interesting - if the cat snuggles down inside the wheel arch & van drives off, it's name could be changed from puss to Dunlop
> 
> (It actually happened to me, I was just driving away from a fire we attended & felt the bump . . !


Am sure the owners will make sure cat is inside before setting off.
I took mine in the romahome, she wandered but always came back not always when called but she shot out of wherever she was hiding when she heard the engine, and no it wasn't under the van/bonnet, she liked spiky hedges for some reason.

Sue


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

We are thinking of taking our two cats with us in August to Elba... We have taken them for a long weekend away but had them on harnesses... I'm a bit nervous about letting them of their lead.... We have started to let the, roam freely around the garden and they tend to stick to ours or the neighbours garden... What is your experience of travelling with your cat and how to I avoid being woken up by the smell of them having gone to the toilet?

I'd appreciate any advice as we are going away for 3 weeks and would like to have them with us....even though I might have to take my rescue remedy with me :lol: 

Many thanks 

Sairah


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"being woken up by the smell of them having gone to the toilet?"

They are supposed to open the flap on the Thetford BEFORE using it.

Train them properly!!!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Our cat loves getting in vehicles but hates it as soon as you start the engine. Moans loudly all the time. We've not tried to take her in the MH as she seems to hate travelling so much.
Regarding losing the cat, last year she went missing for three days so I bought a Loc8tor, second hand off e-bay. Fitted new batteries but it wouldn't work. When fitting the battery to the tag (fits on cat's collar) I noticed a + sign moulded on inside, but this was the opposite way around to the instructions. Followed the instructions first & when this didn't work I followed the marking, & then it did work. I contacted Loc8tor but they insisted the instructions are correct? Not for ours they aren't!
The Loc8tor has been used three times so far. First, she came home minus the collar. I tracked it to the far end of our Close, much to the neighbour's amazement. Next, she didn't come home so off I went tracking. This time she had gone in the opposite direction & as I went down the path behind our house I heard a lot of bird alarm calls up ahead. I thought "surely that's not our cat", but it was, high up a tree with the Magpies going mad all around. Third time, she came home without her collar again but I tracked it down some distance away. So if you're worried about losing your cat on your travels a Locator may be a worthwhile investment. Mine cost about £50 IIRC.
Our cat flap is a magnetically locked one, if she loses her collar she's locked out, so I need to find it for the magnet as well as the Locator tag.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I have yet to understand why anyone would WANT to take a cat in the motorhome


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

At least they are usually a dam sight smaller than the average dog and don't smell awful when wet,

Tin hat on :lol:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Like most cats, ours hates getting wet. If she can't get in for some reason she'll take cover under a vehicle.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fatbud - "I have yet to understand why anyone would WANT to take a cat in the motorhome"

Indeed, why anyone would actually WANT a cat - fullstop!

Sorry, but I feel so strongly about these wild animals being kept as pets and allowed to roam freely.

Back to the wanton killing of birds argument.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I read somewhere about someone bringing their cat.

Each morning they let the cat out without feeding her. Then made her food ready. She soon came back to eat and they kept her in the van until the next feeding time. Out she went before getting any food.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We met a Dutch owner and cat on a site in Austria. His cat was on a very long, thin lead with a rubber, tennis ball sized ball on the end. The owner and cat could set off for a ramble with the cat moving freely. If the cat bolted and ran off then the ball was supposed to tangle in undergrowth and stop the cat until the owner could catch up with it and pick up the lead. 

Apparently it worked well and they had had no problems. 

We met another cat owner ( Danish, in Vienna) They had a long haired show cat and had installed air con in their van specifically to stop the cat overheating. This, pre-aircon, had been a big problem apparently. The cat looked quite content!

G


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It never fails to amaze me that cats treat a motorhome/caravan as their territory. They are extremely territorial creatures and will travel miles to go back to a familiar place when relocated. How do they know that the thing on wheels is their new home?

Our cat hated travelling. We tried several times but he howled so much we gave up on him. On one of the trials he escaped into Thetford Forest. He did not go far from us though and led us on a merry dance until we trapped him in a bramble bush 8O


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a couple of indoor cats. One gets so traumatised when visits to the vet are necessary that I ususally get the vet to do a house visit for examination and treatment/boosters etc. However, last week I had to take him to the vet to get dental work done. Both of us are just about recovered 8O 

The other on just gets angry and shouts rather than howls.

Consequently although I would love to have them both with us, I don't think we would get a couple of miles down the road before we gave up or the SSPCA got wind of the problems    

Have seen several MHs on sites with cats stretched out on the dashboard enjoying the sun streaming through the front windows.

Sue


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Usually take our two to shows or on holidays, just open the door and of they go, never very far and so far have always come back, although one went missing for two days when we were on holiday last year.

Neither are particularly keen on traveling, but when we were fulltiming they didn't have much choice.  

Ian


----------

